# Does anyone work for NEW Corp??



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

They are a customer service company. www.newcorp.com
They offer at home work as well as branch offices. Does anyone have any info on them... good or bad, as an employer?


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

I have heard of people working for them. Nothing glaringly negative. I do think you have to be within one of their training facilities for training. 

Thats all I know about them!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

my son works there, over a year now, loves it. Good Company, great benefits.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

They are rated only a "c+" by the BBB, however, looking at their record, the company seems to have resolved, or at least attempted to resolve all complaints. 

A quick scan of the net for complaints does NOT have them listed as a scam or anything similar that I could find, sounds like they are one of the more reasonable extended service companies, to me. From what I have been able to find, I would buy one of their coverages, if in the market for one.


----------

